# Widowmaker Squats



## Luscious Tim (May 27, 2014)

Has anyone here tried widowmaker squat sets (squatting your 10-12RM then rest-pausing all the way up to 20)?  Most people say they give enormous gains, but some say that they're just a way for people to feel more 1337, and don't have any greater benefit than doing say two sets of ten reps.  What do you guys think?  And how about making them the mainstay of leg training?


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 27, 2014)

1337? 

I like rest pause workouts. Definitely works if u utilize it correctly into your training. Sounds hard as **** on squats.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 27, 2014)

It's a good way to make yourself puke and have big ass legs. I do them to a box. might use 275 or 315 and just go till almost failure. Stop for 15 seconds go again. And just keep that going until my legs are so pumped I can't bend them anymore.


----------



## Seeker (May 27, 2014)

20 rep squats and a gallon of milk per day. Wanna get huge?


----------



## PrismaticTaper (Aug 27, 2014)

I didn't know there was a name to this. I guess I have been doing widow maker squats without knowing. Unfortunately, my squat weight isn't going up much & I get super discouraged. Any advice on how to break through a squat lifting plateau? Drop weight a lot for more reps?


----------



## Oldebull (Aug 27, 2014)

Can't go wrong with 20 rep squats. Brutal, but effective.
Lately, I've been doing a twist on that; I've been squatting my bodyweight for ten minutes, racking it when needed, trying to get as many reps as possible. Currently in the 60s, my goal is 100 reps in 10 minutes.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 27, 2014)

PrismaticTaper said:


> I didn't know there was a name to this. I guess I have been doing widow maker squats without knowing. Unfortunately, my squat weight isn't going up much & I get super discouraged. Any advice on how to break through a squat lifting plateau? Drop weight a lot for more reps?



No, do the opposite. Add weight, lower reps. Going backwards and lightening the weight is not breaking a plateau, adding weight is progressing.


----------



## CptFKNplanet (Aug 27, 2014)

Seeker said:


> 20 rep squats and a gallon of milk per day. Wanna get huge?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 27, 2014)

PrismaticTaper said:


> I didn't know there was a name to this. I guess I have been doing widow maker squats without knowing. Unfortunately, my squat weight isn't going up much & I get super discouraged. Any advice on how to break through a squat lifting plateau? Drop weight a lot for more reps?



Tough to answer this question. Squats are a full body exercise. When you miss a squat what happens? dump the bar over head?


----------

